
Well Hello - kencausey
https://www.os2museum.com/wp/well-hello/
======
kencausey
I submitted the HTTPS variant of the link but at least in some browsers
(Firefox for me) the images don't work. So you might want to just use that
HTTP variant if you are only there to consume information and not provide any:
[http://www.os2museum.com/wp/well-hello/](http://www.os2museum.com/wp/well-
hello/)

~~~
lioeters
It's true, the images didn't show for me either. This is because the image
elements all use a URL with HTTP. I believe this can be solved if you change
the site URL in the admin/backend to start with HTTPS.

